# Mini galaxy



## zombiesniper (May 14, 2018)

Kylee aided me in this one.

Need to revisit in order to get a little crisper image. I think we'll reshoot later one evening so I can lower the power on the strobe and shorten the flash duration. Was still fun.




Mini galaxy by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron (May 14, 2018)

Very cool!  I think you need to share your technique on this.


----------



## zombiesniper (May 14, 2018)

tirediron said:


> Very cool!  I think you need to share your technique on this.


Thank you and I can do.

I had Kylee dunk a tennis ball into a bowl of water. Then spin the ball at about a 60-70 deg angle to the camera.

Black backdrop and 300ws strobe set full power with a 2'x3' soft box as per the diagram below.

The post was using the brush in LR. Starting in the centre, adjust the tint to yellow and up the exposure. Then the next brush rings the centre and adjust the colour to green, and so on until you get to the outer ring in blue.

Let me know any other questions you might have. Next time I'll try to remember a behind the scene shot.


----------



## zombiesniper (May 14, 2018)

Kind of behind the scene.


----------



## tirediron (May 14, 2018)

I wish I could think of stuff like that; all I can ever do is steal other people's creativity.


----------



## zombiesniper (May 14, 2018)

I saw the slomo guys on youtube film something like this at a bazilliontyfive frames per second. I though "I can do that!"


----------



## smoke665 (May 14, 2018)

Wow! This is way outside the box. Think you've raised the bar on creativity for the rest of us. Thanks for sharing the background.


----------



## zombiesniper (May 14, 2018)

Thank you.


----------



## qmr55 (May 14, 2018)

That's so cool!


----------



## zombiesniper (May 14, 2018)

Thank you.


----------



## BrentC (May 14, 2018)

Very cool.  Well done!


----------



## zombiesniper (May 14, 2018)

Thank you.


----------



## Jeff15 (May 15, 2018)

A very good idea...


----------



## zombiesniper (May 15, 2018)

I stole the idea..........but thank you.


----------



## KmH (May 15, 2018)

Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery. - Charles Caleb Colton, 1820


----------



## Fujidave (May 15, 2018)

Two words, Totally Fantastic


----------



## zombiesniper (May 15, 2018)

Thank you.


----------

